# Best starting bike



## Letitgo18 (23 Sep 2020)

Hi all. 1st time poster here. My 2YO is doing really well on her balance bike. I am looking at options maybe as a Christmas gift for a first pedal bike and looking for recommendations. Google seems to really be pushing the woom 2 at me and it really looks a fantastic little bike but I'm not knowledgable enough to know if it's worth the hefty price tag? (Just under £300) when you can buy, for example' an apollo for less than half this. I'd be really interested in people's unbiased opinions if their little ones have a woom or any other brands they're fond of as everything you read or watch online is basically influencers flogging these brands. Ultimately I'm not fussy about the brand and don't want brand name just for the sake of it but I'm willing to spend the money if it means my daughter will learn to ride more easily and have more fun doing so. Thanks :-)


----------

